# screenhandling-problem unter eclipse



## rwolf (23. Apr 2005)

hi all,

situation : eclipse 3.01, jdk 1.4.2 oder jdk 1.5, Pentium 1Mhz 265 MB RAM, Win98SE
applications : J2SE

problem : 1. bildschirm wird nach application-ablauf nicht sicher gereinigt, bleiben viele teile stehen
2. der hilfe-index (links) wird oft unlesbar zerstört in superkleine, sich überlagernde schriftzeilen

kann man da was machen ?

gruß von wolf


----------



## Student (23. Apr 2005)

Hm. Eclipse braucht nunmal Resourcen ... 
Entweder Du brauchst mehr davon, heißt also, eventuell ein neuer Rechner .. oder Du verwendest eine andere IDE. Eben eine, die nicht so viel Resourcen verschlingt wie Eclipse.

Grüße Ben.


----------



## bygones (23. Apr 2005)

rwolf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Pentium 1Mhz 265 MB RAM, Win98SE


halte ich nicht so geeignet für Eclipse bzw andere große IDEs....


----------



## Gast (23. Apr 2005)

ach so, neuen rechner und/oder mehr RAM

nun, hatte vermutet, eclipse sei eigentlich mehr für linux,
was ja grafik bzw. screen anders ansteuert, 
oder es gäbe was umzukonfigurieren..

arbeite noch nicht lange mit eclipse..

mfg
wolf


----------



## Student (25. Apr 2005)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ach so, neuen rechner und/oder mehr RAM


Ich würde dieses "oder" da mal weglassen.



			
				Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nun, hatte vermutet, eclipse sei eigentlich mehr für linux


Nö.


----------



## gast (13. Mai 2005)

also, für die entwicklung von Neuen Anwendungen scheint
auf sparsam ausgestatteten rechnern netbeans geeigneter zu sein :
-weniger ressourcenverbrauch
-eigene wort-makros erstellbar wie z.B. 'sout' erzeugt 'System.out.println('
-hilfe funktioniert 100%ig
-syntax-hilfe : umfassender, auch eigene klassen u. funcs nach durchlauf von javadoc anzeigbar,
wenn ich mich nicht täusche..

was die verwendung eigener manifest-dateien angeht, scheint allerdings
eclipse flexibler zu sein, mit netbeans hatte ich da probleme : wird sich weisen..

mfg
wolf


----------



## gast (15. Mai 2005)

habe mittlerweile festgestellt : in das bei netbeans Einmal automtisch 
erzeugte manifest benötigte externe jars (3rd Party) reinschreiben klappt,
wird also NICHT überschrieben

somit werde ich vorerst bei netbeans bleiben..


----------

